# DIRECTV Application for iPhone 1.1.4 - Issues & Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The DIRECTV Application for iPhone 1.1.4 is now available in the App Store. If you have the iPhone App installed, you should be prompted for an upgrade.

Updates:
- Improvements to reported issues

New Features:
- Hide SD Duplicates

The First Look thread is located here: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154458

The Wish List thread is located here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154459

Enjoy!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice to have the Hide SD Dups. I am sure it will make for some very happy people (including me!)


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Are there alot of people who actually use this app?


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I am. There fore everyone does


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

cmtar said:


> Are there alot of people who actually use this app?


I guess it depends on what you consider "alot". The app was downloaded over 100,000 times in its first four days, and made it into the top ten within a week. I consider that "alot".


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

I use it all the time..one of the best apps that I have


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Well then I guess alot of people do use it lol


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Cool, will update it tonight on my GFs iPhone. Hide SD is a winner.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I use it... it's alot easier to use this app to schedule a show than it is to run to the computer to do it. it's almost easier than using the DVR to find a show to record... looking forward to the hide SD duplicates feature...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Very cool new features.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cmtar said:


> Are there alot of people who actually use this app?


Yes, there are a lot of people that use this app. I suspect that there are folks using it that don't even have DIRECTV.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

cmtar said:


> Are there alot of people who actually use this app?


It is probably the only app I use every day. Much easier to setup a recording than either going online or going to the media room where our DVR is located. I have also found myself using it as much as a replacement for the guide as for setting up recording.

Really happy to see the hide duplicates option and also now if there is a show that is 61 minutes long, you don't miss the next show in the guide if it is a 30 minute show.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I use it regularly and quite often use it at home instead of using the HR2x to search for shows, scan the guide or schedule recordings.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

say-what said:


> I use it regularly and quite often use it at home instead of using the HR2x to search for shows, scan the guide or schedule recordings.


This looks like a fantastic way to do remote scheduling for other DVR's in the house. Yet one more reason I may have to break down and get one of these puppies.


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I love this app, use it all the time. Works great. Hiding the SD duplicates was something I really wanted and it is as good as I imagined.

Now what we need is the ability to control our prioritizer for each of our DVRs through the app.


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

jmunick1 said:


> I love this app, use it all the time. Works great. Hiding the SD duplicates was something I really wanted and it is as good as I imagined.
> 
> Now what we need is the ability to control our prioritizer for each of our DVRs through the app.


I second this. I would also like the ability to add time to a recording, or begin it early, just like I can with the DVR.

Great app!


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

cmtar said:


> Are there alot of people who actually use this app?


Everyone I know who has DirecTV happens to have an iPhone, and we all immediately downloaded this app. It is a fantastic addition to our DirecTV systems. Not only can we easily add recordings remotely, but it's a *lot* faster to do searches right at the TV. Thanks so much DirecTV!


----------



## sangu72 (Jul 26, 2006)

do you know if there's a way to use it as a remote? I have a tv in a different room and it would be nice to be able to switch channels via my home network.


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

psychobabbler said:


> I would also like the ability to add time to a recording, or begin it early, just like I can with the DVR.


THAT would make me use it all the time....wonder why it isn't there??


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Great app. I was concerned with hiding SD that at times I have seen the HD channels (particularly BTN) not have guide data on the phone for the HD but have it for the SD but that looks like it has been fixed.


----------



## matsfan (Sep 9, 2006)

say-what said:


> I use it regularly and quite often use it at home instead of using the HR2x to search for shows, scan the guide or schedule recordings.


Same here, I have found it very useful.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

psychobabbler said:


> I second this. I would also like the ability to add time to a recording, or begin it early, just like I can with the DVR.
> 
> Great app!


Or do a manual recording, or record a channel it doesn't think you get (m.directv.com).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sangu72 said:


> do you know if there's a way to use it as a remote? I have a tv in a different room and it would be nice to be able to switch channels via my home network.


The DIRECTV Application for iPhone does not have this feature.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Need DirecTV to make an app for Windows Mobile devices.  I do use m.directv.com on my device often but the look and features on app for iPhones look more usable.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I use and love this app... and being able to hide SD dupes is a great addition! I also agree it's a lot faster than adding shows via the tuner!


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

sweet. I love this app!


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

Works great on my iPod Touch also!


----------



## davembell (May 2, 2009)

Works great could have an easier interface for the not so savy Computer person....


----------



## flynn337 (Feb 27, 2009)

great app. my favorite way to browse channels, although i don't do that very often. it's much faster/more fun to use than directv.com, and much faster than the guide on my HR23-700s...


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

Tried to use for the first time since upgrade to v1.1.4 application seems to be working right up to the confirmation screen. However, I don't get a confirmation email, and the recordings are not scheduled.


----------



## Bugg77 (Jun 27, 2007)

Now they just need to get a version released for Blackberry devices! After all, BB does have 3 of the 5 top selling smartphones (Curve, Storm, and Pearl)! Hell, I'd pay them $5 for a copy of this app that works on BB.... though I'm sure a lot of other CrackBerrians would be ticked off that the iPhone got it for free. lol!


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

rahchgo said:


> Tried to use for the first time since upgrade to v1.1.4 application seems to be working right up to the confirmation screen. However, I don't get a confirmation email, and the recordings are not scheduled.


Not sure why, but app is working fine today.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I love this app. I just got in to the iphone game on Friday. This was the first app I picked up.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Last night just after 7pm PT, I was searching for the Lakers vs Rockets game.
I searched for 'Lakers' under search for shows.
It only came up with repeats/delayed broadcasts, not the LIVE game that started at 7pm on ESPN.

It did show up in the date and time, but the reason I was searching by name was I didn't know what channel or exact time the game started.

I then searched on the HR21-700 and it found the live game on ESPN.

Does the iPhone app not return results if the show has started but is still being broadcast? If not, it should. The iPhone app should find as many results as the HR2Xs find.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

i've seen this myself and went to search by channel. i found the program and sent the request to record the already in progress show. it did not work.

John


----------



## ToBeFrank (May 15, 2009)

I can't schedule anything to record in the app because most of the channels say "You are not subscribed to this channel". This includes my local channels. Anyone seen this or know how to correct it?


----------



## ToBeFrank (May 15, 2009)

ToBeFrank said:


> I can't schedule anything to record in the app because most of the channels say "You are not subscribed to this channel". This includes my local channels. Anyone seen this or know how to correct it?


Never mind. It appears it takes a while for a new account to work. I just got installed yesterday morning, and today the app is working fine.


----------



## Maui (Feb 17, 2009)

I used it yesterday to set my DVR to record the NBA game. The app stated the recording setup was successful, but when I went to watch it there was no recording.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wife recorded a Series Link for 'Bones' on TNTHD to catch up on the series. . . nothing recorded but it was in the Priortizer.

Found it was set to 'First Run' and there is no option on the iPhone to change that. Nothing in the series on TNT are set to First Run.

As a side note, even changing the SL to 'Both', I still had to delete it and set the SL up again to get any recordings.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I haven't seen this discussed anywhere...if I missed it my apologies. I discovered an interesting "feature" while away on vacation. The time displayed for your recording is the local time to the phone, not necessarily the local time for the DVR. To explain, I'm in Florida and my DVR is in California. I needed to set up a recording for the Nascar race that got rain-delayed one day. When setting up the recording for KTTV 11, the starting time displayed was 12 noon...the local time in Florida for the race. The recording started at 9am Pacific time.

I actually like the feature, but it DID catch me a bit off-guard....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

elaclair said:


> I haven't seen this discussed anywhere...if I missed it my apologies. I discovered an interesting "feature" while away on vacation. The time displayed for your recording is the local time to the phone, not necessarily the local time for the DVR. To explain, I'm in Florida and my DVR is in California. I needed to set up a recording for the Nascar race that got rain-delayed one day. When setting up the recording for KTTV 11, the starting time displayed was 12 noon...the local time in Florida for the race. The recording started at 9am Pacific time.
> 
> I actually like the feature, but it DID catch me a bit off-guard....


You can adjust the time zone on the settings page within the application...


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I got an Ipod Touch for Father's Day, and having great fun with it! This app is great, and I use it when I get my weekly email from HDNet Movies while I'm in my office at work!

Question - what is the 'Vibration' setting for? :scratch:


----------

